# (<pics Kimbos Son Loses It After K.o>)



## infamous2117 (Feb 9, 2007)

i feel your pain son lol.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Hahahh Classic.


----------



## infamous2117 (Feb 9, 2007)

_Destruction_ said:


> I actually feel sorry for him.His dad just got beat up on national TV.That would suck.



YOU FORGOT TO MENTION BY A ****.


----------



## wozza (Dec 4, 2007)

That is brilliant! hahahahahahahaha what a d*ck!


----------



## Kimbo Slice (Oct 5, 2008)

I feel sorry for him


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

A bit over the top but nonetheless a bit of passion.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

_Destruction_ said:


> I actually feel sorry for him.His dad just got beat up on national TV.That would suck.


If he's OK with watching his dad beat someone up, he needs to be ready to see his dad get beat up. 

This isn't like the Coleman picture where his daughters watched him take a full on BEATING, he's just upset that his dad lost. 

I'm really not a fan of Kimbo or his familiy. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> If he's OK with watching his dad beat someone up, he needs to be ready to see his dad get beat up.


Very true. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

my dad could beat up his dad


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Did Kimbo have his first son at age 8? :confused02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> Did Kimbo have his first son at age 8? :confused02:


Lolololol
i wanted to rep you but i couldnt. Guess i cant rep you again, i wonder what i repped u for the first time.

ahhh
i was thinking the same thing though.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

He's probably thinking about all the punani he won't be getting anymore now.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> This isn't like the Coleman picture where his daughters watched him take a full on BEATING, he's just upset that his dad lost.


That picture is epic lol

That kid needs to get a grip. His dad got up like 20 seconds later and seemed perfectly fine, its not like they needed a stretcher to carry him away.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

HAHA, reminds me of coleman's kids.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

what a baby get over it...ur dad sucks


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

I thought all of his kids were from the streets. Your not supposed to cry if your from the hood son.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

How old is he?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Did Kimbo have his first son at age 8? :confused02:


i was wondering the same thing, kimbo is only 34. so even if kimbo had his first boy at 16, that guy could only be 18... he looks older than that. I don't think this is kimbo's son, more likely his little brother or a nephew or something.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

I dunno, that kid looks 16-18 to be honest. Don't let the facial hair fool you, I've had a couple of muslim friends who were rocking full on mustaches when they were 12/13.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> I dunno, that kid looks 16-18 to be honest. Don't let the facial hair fool you, I've had a couple of muslim friends who were rocking full on mustaches when they were 12/13.


maybe, but how do we even know this is his son anyway? what's the source? I saw this pic days ago in another thread and no one said it was his son.


----------



## Jundon! (Sep 10, 2008)

Lol.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

These pictures are funny. 

If that IS Kimbo's kid, he might only be 12 and could still have a beard..


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

He shaved half his dad's chest and stuck it on his face


----------



## JoePlay (Oct 9, 2008)

pauly_j said:


> He shaved half his dad's chest and stuck it on his face


HAHAHAHA thanks for the laugh

+1


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I think Hex is right. It was probably just someone close to him who was very emotionally invested in the fight.


----------



## LoganDaBoxer (Sep 30, 2008)

This is gonna be a like a kung fu movie. This dude is gonna train to avenge his father's loss.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

Upset because he knows he gotta give up some of his allowance to help pops pay Tapout back for those shirts


----------



## StDrgn (Sep 15, 2008)

I think that one is Kevin... Or maybe the other Kevin... Or maybe Kevlar.

Its gotta be a cousin or something. I read that Kimbo's oldest son is in 8th grade. But really, maybe that guy is in 8th grade.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

StDrgn said:


> I think that one is Kevin... Or maybe the other Kevin... Or maybe Kevlar.
> 
> Its gotta be a cousin or something. I read that Kimbo's oldest son is in 8th grade. But really, maybe that guy is in 8th grade.


This post could have WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY too many jokes to even get started.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

look like his boy 2 me lol


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

mwhite18 said:


> look like his boy 2 me lol


LMFAO

Good job.


----------



## MHughesbestever (May 15, 2007)

haha thats great why do you think he cried cuz his dad loss? or cuz now everyone knows his dad is fake


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

infamous2117 said:


>


Wow...that blonde in the top left looks like her tit is about to flop out of that tapout shirt. Nice find! :thumb02:


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

rofl.


----------



## snakerattle79 (Feb 6, 2008)

in the Audio pre fight press conference, Kimbo was telling Ken that he will give him a Free Shot in the Fight, I mean a Glazing Punch can Knock Kimbo down what more a Solid Clean Chin Shot from Ken..Kimbo is arrogant and he deserves to get KTFO


----------



## sunley213 (Feb 5, 2007)

Awesome is the only word that comes to mind. Not only did Kimbo loose to a guy with pink hair but he's son then cries over it


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> I dunno, that kid looks 16-18 to be honest. Don't let the facial hair fool you, *I've had a couple of muslim friends* who were rocking full on mustaches when they were 12/13.


What?! I'm not hanging out with no terrorist sympathiser! NEVER FORGET!



mwhite18 said:


> look like his boy 2 me lol


LoL. Genius. Is that a hat or is his bald head white?


----------



## infamous2117 (Feb 9, 2007)

HexRei said:


> maybe, but how do we even know this is his son anyway? what's the source? I saw this pic days ago in another thread and no one said it was his son.



dont be a hater cause u didnt post this thread yes it is his son (like u cant see they look alike) and on top of that like a bistander would take it that hard.









ps. i dont just post threads to be cool you idiot.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

***Post deleted***


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

infamous2117 said:


> dont be a hater cause u didnt post this thread yes it is his son (like u cant see they look alike) and on top of that like a bistander would take it that hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm, I think you need to relax. People questioning threads with no source is a daily occurrence on this forum, and I'm glad of it.

Instead of flipping out and calling people names, how about posting a reliable source so that there is no question?


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

infamous2117 said:


> dont be a hater cause u didnt post this thread yes it is his son (like u cant see they look alike) and on top of that like a bistander would take it that hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's definitely a reasonable response.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

infamous2117 said:


> dont be a hater cause u didnt post this thread yes it is his son (like u cant see they look alike) and on top of that like a bistander would take it that hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just gonna ignore the childish insults... 

Once again: source? We have someone else who says they read that Kimbo's oldest son was in 8th grade, I'm not sure why I should believe you over him. Yeah I can see some resemblance but he could also be his brother or nephew. I just have a tough time buying that we are looking at the son of a 34 year old man.

btw, i'm not sure why would be jealous of your thread. that picture was posted days before you posted it. all you added was a little bit of information that you can't actually prove is true.

http://www.mmaforum.com/elitexc-str...-vs-seth-petruzelli-discussion-thread-28.html


edit: according to this interview Kimbo's oldest son is 16. So I guess it's possible that's his son, although he looks older than 16 to me.

http://www.tradingmarkets.com/.site/news/Stock News/1915774/


----------



## K-A-P (Mar 4, 2007)

If that really is his son then I bet he is just upset that he will go to school and the kids there will have a field day with Kimbo's loss.


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

K-A-P said:


> If that really is his son then I bet he is just upset that he will go to school and the kids there will have a field day with Kimbo's loss.


Picking on Kimbo's son would be pretty stupid.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Darkgecko said:


> Picking on Kimbo's son would be pretty stupid.


Why?

Is Kimbo going to beat up a high school kid?

Not if he wants to keep all that money he's been making.


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

The same reason you wouldn't want to date his daughter.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Darkgecko said:


> The same reason you wouldn't want to date his daughter.


cause she's got her father's beard?


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

HexRei said:


> cause she's got her father's beard?


Because she only shaves half of her chest.


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

this is probly the funniest shit ive ever seen on this forum :laugh:


----------



## Lightfall (Oct 15, 2006)

Kimbo's wife/baby-momma is ugly as all 7 sins combined times a 100.


----------

